# NEW MEMBER ALERT! Mini Bio Included!



## AllIslandGear (May 19, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm excited to have newly joined the forum!


I am an up and coming bodybuilder, 24 years old... I have done a few test cycles, have found some bunk gear and have had some very good gear. 
I have messed around with some other things such as prohormones, dbol, and some natural test booting supplements.


My diet is pretty clean, all I eat is chicken broccoli and rice 3 times a day lol... breakfast is eggs, oats, and asparagus. I do get cravings and I have one
hell of a sweet tooth so you can find me snacking on ice cream or cookies at any time of the day between meals. I'll often do a protein shake with milk before bed to get a 5th meal in...


I've been lifting for about 4 years, other than that this is pretty much all I know about bodybuilding.


Just started a *14 week cycle* of:


*Week 1-4*
*Letrozole* 2.5mg daily in the AM
*Dbol* 20mg daily (10mg in the AM /10mg in the PM)
*Test P* 100mg 3x/week
*NPP*    100mg 3x/week


*Week 5-10* (the only change here for these weeks is the Test and NPP go up 50mg/day)
*Letrozole* 2.5mg daily in the AM
*Dbol* 20mg daily (10mg in the AM /10mg in the PM)
*Test P* 150mg 3x/week
*NPP*    150mg 3x/week


*Week 11-14* (all numbers go back and mimic weeks 1-4, in my head it makes sense to cycle down... also note the clomid as PCT)
*Letrozole* 2.5mg daily in the AM
*Dbol* 20mg daily (10mg in the AM /10mg in the PM)
*Test P* 100mg 3x/week
*NPP*    100mg 3x/week
*Clomid* 100mg/day from weeks 13-14. Weeks 15-17 dose lowers to 50mg/day

This is my intro! 
-AllIsland


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## AllIslandGear (May 19, 2020)

The Admin said:


> Welcome!



Thanks!


----------



## ordawg1 (May 20, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## brazey (May 20, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 20, 2020)

Welcome aboard.  So you will be running dbol for 14 weeks?


----------



## AllIslandGear (May 21, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome aboard.  So you will be running dbol for 14 weeks?




Hey! no! I made a mistake inputting the cycle.. it will be weeks 1 to 7


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome aboard.  So you will be running dbol for 14 weeks?



He's shooting for liver damage. j/k


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (May 31, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Widenymous (Jun 11, 2020)

Stay safe with your steroid cycle. Don't get too crazy with it. Use it safely.


----------

